# Advice on Introducing a New Pigeon?



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

For the last 7 months I’ve been living with my companion pigeon Bird-Bird – a formerly feral male who can’t fly. Recently I agreed to take in another flightless pigeon of unknown gender (but judging from the pigeon’s size I suspect that he may also be a male). 

I was wondering if anyone here might have any advice on how to introduce Bird-Bird to the new pigeon. Bird-Bird seems to be a very aggressive boy (he likes to attack my hands and feet, and does a lot of cooing and strutting). We live in a 1 bedroom apartment where Bird-Bird has the bedroom to himself (I sleep in the main room where I have a special needs cat who requires constant supervision) – he has a cage in there but roams free. Eventually I’d like Bird-Bird and the new pigeon to be able to live together in the same room if they can, but I was wondering how best to try to work up to this. 

I was wondering if I should start by putting the new pigeon in a cage and put the cage in Bird-Bird’s room to allow them to get acclimated. If that’s right I’d also like to get any input people might have on how long should I wait before letting the new pigeon out into the room with Bird-Bird, and how should I proceed from there. 

I’d be most grateful for any advice you might have.

Thanks!
Howard


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard Nye said:


> I was wondering if I should start by putting the new pigeon in a cage and put the cage in Bird-Bird’s room to allow them to get acclimated. If that’s right I’d also like to get any input people might have on how long should I wait before letting the new pigeon out into the room with Bird-Bird, and how should I proceed from there.
> 
> I’d be most grateful for any advice you might have.
> 
> ...


Hi Howard,

How old is the new bird and any guess to its gender (as that info can make a difference)?

Also, have you allowed your young bird-bird access to the room 24/7 or is he in his cage?

After an ideal quaranteen period, I think you should introduce them to each other by placing them in their own cages away from each other, then next to each other for about a week or longer.

If young bird-bird has had free access to the room where they are staying, he by nature will treat the new bird as a trespasser, and once they have access to one another he may try to protect his turf by attacking the new-comer. So, when introducing them without the cage between them you should be with them at all times, until you are sure they are getting along. If there is alot of space to go around bird-bird may eventually accept the newcomer or not. That depends on amount of space, gender, and how old bird-bird is. If the new bird is a hen then he will eventually welcome her to his territory, if bird-bird is young he may grow to accept the new bird regardless of gender. But also, if the new bird is a male, and aggressive personality, then the new bird may eventually turn the tables. It is all relative, depending on these factors-and extent of the handicapps.

But always introduce them by setting their cages next to each other for a week, and NEVER leaving them alone when they are together, until you KNOW without a doubt they are getting along. Leave a place for the new bird to hide also, just in case bird-bird gets aggressive. Being that they both can't fly, they will become experts at walking and running as I have seen with one of my handicapped birds. He really developed some leg muscles!


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Treesa,

Thanks very much for the response!

I don't actually know the new bird's age or gender, but I'm assuming from his size that he's male. I know that given that Bird-Bird is also a male this is not ideal, but the new bird needs a home, and if there's any way it could work out I think that Bird-Bird could really use a Pigeon friend. 

Someone found the new bird with his broken wing and took him to our vet. Our vet contacted me because she knew that I was looking for a friend for Bird-Bird. Since I've been out of town the new bird is still at our vet's office, where I think he's been for about a week. Do you think I should still quarantine him when I get him, or do you think a week's time boarding at our vet is enough quarantine time? 

Bird-Bird does have access to his room 24/7. For that reason I'm a little worried about having to coop him up in his cage for extended periods of time. Do you think it would make things hard on them if I started by putting the new bird in his own cage in Bird-Bird's room? If it would be best for them to meet on neutral territory I could probably put Bird-Bird in his cage, bring it out into the main room, and put it next to the new bird's cage... 

Yes, Bird-Bird is a very fast runner. I couldn't escape his attacks on my feet if I wanted to (although I just let him attack), and when I'm leaving his room I often have to distract him so he doesn't race out into the non-pigeon-proofed area!

Thanks again for the help! 
Howard


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's nice of you to take that pigeon and I think it would be okay to introduce him to his new pigeon mate and they are going to have a rumble so that they can set their territory but it might not be that serious but be in the room in order to control the seriousness of it. Gradually they will accept one another as long as they stay in their place or area that they call their own but it takes time and you will do just fine. You vet can tell you about the fecal test and health of the new bird and ask him about the quarantine and see what he or she says...thanks for accepting this beautiful into your life and home...c.hert


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Howard, I don't have the experience to offer really sound advice, but I think it's wonderful you've given a great home to this second bird. 

We also live in a one-bedroom apartment, and introduced a male to our female quite quickly (even though at the time we thought both were males). We had them in the same room in separate, big cages. The new pigeon had already been quarantined elsewhere so we didn't have to worry about that.

We let our pij out while keeping the new pij in his cage for a few days. Someone suggested this, to let our pigeon know it was still their place and on their timetable to choose how to react to the new "person."

Our pigeon flew right over to the new pigeon's cage and struck up a communication and friendship. We waited just another day to let them interact together, supervised. They bonded right away and now they are a mated pair. That's obviously how we learned our boy was a girl.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Howard, you are doing just fine with your special needs pigeon. You have applied the recommended techniques necessary to introduce a new pigeon to a new environment and another bird which can be stressful to them and you as well.I too have a flightless pigeon named Broken Wing who just this last late winter was acclimatized to the aviary environment one pigeon at a time and only when I had the time to supervise their interacting. Several weeks have past, and I still have a couple of hard-heads that need some time with him. The other males and him pretty much get along fine as long as they all have their cubbies and flight perches for those who do fly. I added a ramp from the ground of the aviary to the cubbie structure, allowing Broken Wing an opportunity to at least reach the 2ND and third level.


----------

